# Rechnungsformular mit Adobe Designer erstellen



## madmax_neu (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo

ich bin in diesem Forum noch sehr neu hier und habe da ein Problem.

Für einen Bekannten soll ich ein Rechgnungsformular entwerfen in dem man mit Word (besitze Word 2007, jedoch schwierig zu bedienen) die Daten eingeben kann.

Ich habe das Rechnungsformular eingescannt um so an der richtigen Position die Daten eingeben zu können.
Mit dem Adobe Designer (Acrobat Professional 7) habe ich es auch schon probiert, doch ich kann das Formular mit der Schriftgröße bzw. der Schriftart dann nicht mehr ändern.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
Gibt es Beispielanwendungen im Internet?

Bin für jede Antwort sehr dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## MauriceAmadeus (26. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Ich versuche im moment etwas aenliches zu erstellen. Habe anfangs auch ein psd benutzen wollen und beschreibbare felder darin einfuegen, hab jedoch schnell gemerkt das es am unkompliziertesten ist wenn man das formular ganz neu in Adobe Designer macht, d.h all den text, logos, etc neuschreiben und einfuegen.. 

Was ich momentan herausfinden will ist wie man verschiedene dropdown menus in dem selben formular kreiert, welche miteinander verbunden sind, so dass man verschiedene preise auswaehlen kann und diese dann von selbst zusammengerechnet werden in einem letztem feld angezeigt werden.

Jede hilfe ist wilkommen, es ist naemlich sehr wichtig das ich das herausfinde.

Danke!

Ich wuerde mich auch ueber mails freuen, moe.latzke@gmail.com


----------

